# Schwinn  anniversary Block Rocket



## Froggie33 (Jul 25, 2020)

I just got this Schwinn and I can't find any information about it. It's an 100th Anniversary Edition Block Rocket. Serial #KS4G1774, Designed and engineered in USA, out of Boulder, Colorado. Please help.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 25, 2020)

Froggie33 said:


> I just got this Schwinn and I can't find any information about it. It's an 100th Anniversary Edition Block Rocket. Serial #KS4G1774, Designed and engineered in USA, out of Boulder, Colorado. Please help.




Block Rocket? 

Post pics of the bike


----------



## Froggie33 (Jul 25, 2020)

I hope this works.


----------



## Froggie33 (Jul 25, 2020)

There are 4 numbers stamped on the front decal


----------



## morton (Jul 25, 2020)

To start the convesation as I know little about the bmx world, 1984 Schwinn on which someone put a rocket decal.

Just saying...........


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2020)

The numbers on the head badge is the date the bike was built. 206th day of 1994. It could be 1984 but the Anniversary sticker obviously places it in the 90's. The Schwinn name was owned by the Scott Sports Group at that time. Here's a 20" model list from 1994. 



			Schwinn catalogs, 1991 - 2000 (189 of 577)


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 26, 2020)

Froggie33 said:


> I just got this Schwinn and I can't find any information about it. It's an 100th Anniversary Edition Block Rocket. Serial #KS4G1774, Designed and engineered in USA, out of Boulder, Colorado. Please help.




After seeing the pics, I would have to say the Block Rocket sticker has nothing to do with the bike at all, and is just a sticker that was added by the previous owner. The head badge code indicates a late 94 build date, and from the anniversary sticker, it is obviously a 95 model release.

I would have to guess it is a Predator,  because that is the only bike in the 95 catalog that list chrome as the frame color.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah, just did a quick google search "1995 Schwinn Block Rocket' Easy as pie, go figure. Apparently, Block Rocket is a Schwinn thing  " Aerostar Block Rocket 1895-1995 100 anniversary addition ":









A Black one shown at BMX museum :  https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/schwinn/103764  and I found the photos above, Chrome example, in net At: https://offerup.com/item/detail/304938271/


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 26, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, just did a quick google search "1995 Schwinn Block Rocket' Easy as pie, go figure. Apparently, Block Rocket is a Schwinn thing  " Aerostar Block Rocket 1895-1995 100 anniversary addition ":
> 
> View attachment 1235713
> 
> ...




I did a quick search for Schwinn Block Rocket and came up empty. And if anything BMX exists, you will find it at that website!


----------



## Froggie33 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, just did a quick google search "1995 Schwinn Block Rocket' Easy as pie, go figure. Apparently, Block Rocket is a Schwinn thing  " Aerostar Block Rocket 1895-1995 100 anniversary addition ":
> 
> View attachment 1235713
> 
> ...



..
That's why I'm on training wheels...


----------

